# Favorite Author?



## Dark Rose (Jul 15, 2004)

Who is your favorite author?
I can't decide who mine is.


----------



## AdamR (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm an avid fan of the classics. My favorite author is either H.G. Wells, or Jules Verne.


----------



## Myuuchi (Jul 16, 2004)

I have absolutely no idea. I read too much to have a favorite.


----------



## ivan (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't decide between Dostoievsky and Poe.


----------



## sully474 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd have to go with Dickens.

Isn't there already a thread for this somewhere else.


----------



## sully474 (Jul 16, 2004)

Nevermind.

I checked it out and only found some favourite book threads.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 16, 2004)

Myuuchi said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no idea. I read too much to have a favorite.


Same here.


----------



## Lews (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know, Bulgakov maybe but I've read too many books to pick a favorite author. I only know my fav fantasy writer- Tolkien 8)


----------



## thamior (Jul 16, 2004)

Lews said:
			
		

> I don't know, Bulgakov maybe but I've read too many books to pick a favorite author. I only know my fav fantasy writer- Tolkien 8)


i also like tolkein, unfortunelty he wrote very few books, tohugh i want to read the simmillarion or whatever its called  .


----------



## Lews (Jul 17, 2004)

The silmalarion is great, for some even better then the Lord of the Rings, read it as soon as possible 8)


----------



## sully474 (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh, and Gordon Korman.

He's the funniest


----------



## NoWorries (Jul 17, 2004)

Hemingway.


----------



## Drzava (Jul 18, 2004)

ivan said:
			
		

> Can't decide between Dostoievsky and Poe.




I was a big fan of Dostoevsky until I read Poor Folk.  That book was a dread, ugh.  Still like him though


----------



## ivan (Jul 18, 2004)

I haven't read that one. But don't judge an author by one single book, you should look at his overall works. 

Maybe he was sick while writing it :wink:


----------



## thamior (Jul 19, 2004)

ivan said:
			
		

> Can't decide between Dostoievsky and Poe.


Can say i'm not much of a poe fan  , but heh theres a few writers I can't stand. I wont say the other I truely detest for fear that I will be burned as a traitor  .


----------



## spunkymonkey (Jul 22, 2004)

i have to reply!!!! i have lots of fav authors but i've read most of their books already! 

Jackie French
Sarah Dessin etc etc. :lol:


----------



## Spudley (Jul 22, 2004)

When I was younger, I was an avid reader of John Wyndham (_Day of the Triffids_ et al). At that time, he was definitely my favorite - I made a point of searching for his books, even trying different book stores and libraries when my local ones didn't have them. Sadly, I ran out of Wyndham books to read, so I haven't read anything by him recently. I should probably dig them out again though, because they were really good reads.

Not sure who my current favorite would be... I tend to read quite a variety, so not much really sticks out at any one time. I'll have to think about it.


----------

